# welcome to Abu Dhabi laundry service



## dchou1107

Just sent out my laundry for cleaning and it comes back with a BIG SURPRISE. these people write numbers on your clothes. he stared at me when I yelled at them as why they write on my clothes. Talking to some other people they all laughed after going through the same experience. Any place in Abu Dhabi that do not write on your clothes? This is ridiculous. Another 3rd world country story to tell


----------



## junkymoe

If this pissed you off, I suggest you leave Abu Dhabi immediately as things are only going to go downhill from here on.


----------



## incommunicated

Why are you saying it is all going to be going south from now on?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Because little things like this... these small annoyances, are an every day event, a few times a day. You either can get used to the reality or you will drive yourself mad.


----------

